# Crufts!



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

So Crufts is less then a week away! Who's going and whos showing?

Im going on the Saturday with Inca, showing at crufts for the first time!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooh, good luck!! I think I'd be to nervous to show at that big a show! 

I'm attending on the Friday though


----------



## loganberry (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm going on Saturday to watch the Borzoi judging. I go every yr but it's got busier and busier and more expensive so this may be the last time I go.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going Thursday just to get the experience, may be the last time as when I've watched it before, its always looked busy. Hopefully that should be the quietest day in theory, managed to get a cheap ticket for me and my dad has an old git ticket. He's driving me down as he's experienced in going to birmingham although I think it'll be easy to find. Its a straight two hours for us and we'll be going down on the day.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We are there on saturday showing Peter in whippet yearling dog class. I'm not sure who will be showing him my husband who owns him or myself. I have shown at crufts before but it will be my husbands first time showing and as it is his first year of showing I don't know if he will have the confidence to actually go inot the ring and show Peter.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm there, Friday.
Handling in PGD (or is it LD?) and showing my boy, in GCD.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Supposed to be showing on the Sunday.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Good luck to all who are exhibiting :thumbup:

I'm not going at all but I believe Zem's litter brother will be there. Hopefully next year we might be too!!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Going all 4 days (doing Discover Dogs and the breed welfare stand), showing on the Saturday. NERVOUS!!!


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

Just going watching on the Thursday. Cant wait  Cant believe the entries for Labrador Retrievers and Golden Retrievers. I know they are popular but wow!
http://www.fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_15PDF.pdf


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I go up Wednesday until Monday, so please be good whilst I am working my socks off up there


----------



## simonp (Nov 23, 2014)

I would like to go to crufts, hoping to see Dogue de Bordeaux's, is there a certain day they show.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I think they are in the working group so they'll be there on the Friday?


----------



## sueh83 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm there Saturday showing in AV Import Hound. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

simonp said:


> I would like to go to crufts, hoping to see Dogue de Bordeaux's, is there a certain day they show.


order online now if you can, much cheaper than buying tickets at the door. You can print them off yourself so ordering on the wednesday is no problem.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Freyja said:


> We are there on saturday showing Peter in whippet yearling dog class. I'm not sure who will be showing him my husband who owns him or myself. I have shown at crufts before but it will be my husbands first time showing and as it is his first year of showing I don't know if he will have the confidence to actually go inot the ring and show Peter.


Have noted down the ring for Whippets so i can come say hello 



tashi said:


> I go up Wednesday until Monday, so please be good whilst I am working my socks off up there


Would be nice to put a face to our ruler of pf land ha


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> Have noted down the ring for Whippets so i can come say hello
> 
> Would be nice to put a face to our ruler of pf land ha


I'll send you my ring numbrt do you can find us.


----------



## PetParadiseGifts (Feb 1, 2015)

I wish I coud go, one day!


----------

